# Anybody need any air movers ?



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Had some calls but at the time I did not have any airmovers. I just got some back from a job if you need any. Great daily rates per unit. Might be able to help you out dehus as well. Thanks, Kel


----------

